
Show HN: A Simple Resume Generator - clioharp
https://hire-clio.now.sh
======
theomega
That is a neat idea. The PDF generation doesn't work though. Firefox 65.0.1
(64-bit) on MacOSX.

I have the feeling it is a frontend problem, the PDF gets generated but never
displayed (network request to
[https://resumeserver.herokuapp.com/](https://resumeserver.herokuapp.com/)
gets issued and gets a valid PDF as response).

~~~
clioharp
Thank you for the feedback! It was a front-end problem. Should be fixed now.

------
ilovetux
Reminds me of
[https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume](https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume)

~~~
clioharp
Wow, I hadn't seen that. Very cool. I'm definitely planning on adding some
more themes and supports for different inputs soon, so this is great
inspiration. Thanks!

------
olcor
This is a fantastic idea! Keep going.

Small nit: If I don't specify a hobby image, I still get a "hobby image" link
on my resume. Is it possible to just list hobbies if the user doesn't want to
provide images?

~~~
clioharp
Absolutely, images are now optional!

------
blockreb
HEY THATS MY FRIEND!! But seriously innovative idea and solid execution, even
nontechnical people can appreciate

